# Budget Camera for Good Bokeh



## stonecaper (Aug 31, 2014)

*
What's your budget?*
18-20k (Cant Extend)
*Camera type?*
DSLR or MILC

*Body Style
Doesnt Matter*

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
the Usual amount. not Looking for a superzoom
*Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Kinda
What's the purpose? *
Hobby/Home use...Taking photoes while traveling
*
What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Indoors/low light/Portraits with bokehs,I love Them!!
*
Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Nope
Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Nope
From where will you be buying?*
Online

*Any specific features you need?
Large aperture i guess
Anything else you would like to tell us?*
Bokehs...I just want Bokehs  & Colorful Cloud Formations


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 31, 2014)

Should get the job done, Nikon 1 V1 Mirrorless Camera Rs.19999 Price in India - Buy Nikon 1 V1 Mirrorless Camera White Online - Nikon : Flipkart.com

Or the most VFM MILC IMHO, Buy Sony NEX-3NL 16.1MP Mirrorless Camera (Black) with 16-50mm Lens Online at Low Price in India | Sony Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2014)

problem with your bokeh (I assume blurry background) thing is either you should have nice zoom on the subject or big aperture...the kit lens dont have both

So either get one of those interchangable lens cameras and get a zoom lens or a prime lens later   or get a superzoom cam and use techniques to create blurry background .


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> problem with your bokeh (I assume blurry background) thing is either you should have nice zoom on the subject or big aperture...the kit lens dont have both
> 
> So either get one of those interchangable lens cameras and get a zoom lens or a prime lens later   or get a superzoom cam and use techniques to create blurry background .



I want it to come straight out of the camera,no post processing
also by "interchangable lens cameras" u mean a dslr/t right?

what do you think of the two cameras [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] has suggested?

or this one... Canon EOS-M Mirrorless Camera Rs.20995 Price in India - Buy Canon EOS-M Mirrorless Camera Black Online - Canon : Flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2014)

interchangable include any camera n which lens can be changed  including what ithehappy suggested

you will have to get a prime lens with aperture f1.8 or 2.8  ...or you may just learn the techniques...why dont you do a youtube search " How to create blurry background/bokeh " you will come to know what exactly I am talking about.


----------

